# Teichmolch entdeckt...



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Frosch dieser Tage doch wieder aufgetaucht ist
 und ich ihn nun gerne im/am Teich beobachte,
habe ich heute einen __ Teichmolch entdeckt... 
Nach meiner Suche im www denke ich,
es könnte eine Dame sein...

Ich freue mich natürlich ziemlich über diesen neuen Zugang...
(immerhin ist mein Teich/Pfütze ja noch keine Jahr alt...!!!)
habe aber auch gelesen, dass __ Molche nicht in "Fischteichen" bleiben,
da Fische ja u.a. ihre natürlichen Feinde sind *schnüff*

Leider treibt sie sich auf dem Grund des Teiches herum, 
so das meine Cam sie nicht "erreichen wird/kann"... 
werde trotzdem die Cam in nächster Zeit mitschleppen, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,
also ich hab selber bei uns im Teich auch vor einer Woche entdeckt das sich wieder ca. 10 oder auch mehr __ Molche eingelebt haben.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir keine nach dem wir den Teich etwas umgestalteten und wir 4 Goldfische gekauft hatten, über den Winter sind diese 4 jetzt im Aquarium und seit dezember habensie noch 2 Shunbunkins dazu bekommen.
Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wen die 6 sich wieder im Teich austoben, ich dachte eigentlich eher das die Molche vielleicht meinen Goldis was machen wen diese zm beispiel nachts schlafen.

Hat damit jemand erfahrungen ? Molche und Goldis ?

Ich freu mich schon rießig das es draußen langsam wieder losgeht, morgen wird erstmal der Filter und der bachlauf in Betrieb genommen.

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Glückwunsch Wasserfloh
Wir bauen gerade unseren Teich um und haben Heute alle __ Molche herausgefangen. Wir sind auf 56 Exemplare gekommen. Da haben wir uns doch gewundert , da man ja nur schlecht von aussen abschätzen kann wie viele sich so in Teich tummeln


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

* Molche und Goldfische*

Hallo,

wir haben einen Gartenteich letztes Jahr mitgekauft. Der ganze Teich war eine einzige Katastrophe (keine Pflanzen, viele Algen, blau gestrichen), aber die Goldfische und Molche haben sich gut verstanden. Es waren keine Verluste zu beklagen. Jetzt haben wir den Teich neu gemacht und etwa 50 Molche und 40 Goldfische (auch Nachwuchs) rausgefangen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

*Molch entdeckt. Aber welchen ?*

Ich habe vorgestern in meinem Teich einen Molch entdeckt   . Zuerst sah ich ihn kurz im Uferbereich (Rückenfarbe schwarz). Als er mich entdeckte, schob er sich ins tiefere Wasser. Gestern sah ich ihn wieder. Er kam aus dem tieferen Wasser an die Oberfläche, schnappte kurz nach Luft und verschwand wieder Richtung Grund, wo ich ihn nicht mehr sehen konnte. Bei Abtauchen konnte ich nur etwas goldfarbenes sehen (ich dachte erst, ich habe einen Turbo-__ Goldfisch im Teich; aber ich habe ja keine Fische   ).

*Was kann das für ein Molch sein ?  *


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

@Jaypee

Also wenn es was goldfarbenes war, dann fällt mir nur der Kammmolch ein (Triturus cristatus cristatus ), der ist hier aber total selten und hätte einen Kamm auf dem Rücken - so etwa wie ein Dino  

Er wird bis zu 18 cm groß - paßt das?

Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter!

LG

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

@Casalena

einen Kamm habe ich nicht gesehen. Auch die Größe stimmt nicht. Er war wesentlich kleiner. Außerdem glaub ich auch nicht, dass ich so einen außergewöhnlichen Molch in meinen Teichen habe. Aber wie gesagt: ich konnte ihn immer nur kurz sehen (sehr scheu der Kleine). Aber vielleicht bekomme ich ihn irgendwann einmal vor die Linse. Dann zeige ich hier ein Foto. Wichtig ist für mich, dass ich überhaupt einen solchen Gast in meinem Teich habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

so it is  

casalena
Jürgen


----------

